# από καρδίας - από καρδιάς - από καρδιά;



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2010)

Χρησιμοποιώ την έκφραση "*από καρδιάς*" θεωρώντας την κλισέ φράση και ποτέ δεν αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι "σωστή". Πρόσφατα μου είπαν ότι είναι λάθος, επειδή προέρχεται από το καθαρευουσιάνικο "*εκ καρδίας*", κι αν μεταφράσουμε στη δημοτική το "εκ" θα πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε όλη τη φράση και όχι ν' αφήσουμε το "καρδίας" ως έχει. Κι επειδή στη δημοτική το "από" συντάσσεται με αιτιατική, πρέπει να πούμε "*από καρδιά*". 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό, αλλά εμένα μου κάνει σε "πήγε από καρδιά ο μακαρίτης", κι επιπλέον δεν το έχω ακούσει/διαβάσει πουθενά και ποτέ. Μου μπήκε όμως η αμφιβολία, μήπως δεν πρέπει να γράφουμε "από καρδιάς" αλλά πρέπει να γράφουμε "από καρδίας"; Αυτό πάλι μου ακούγεται σαν μπάσταρδο, μισό καθαρεύουσα μισό δημοτική. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, έχω βάλει την έκφραση σε μια μετάφρασή μου που παραδίδω σύντομα και θέλω να βρω μια άκρη.

Τι ισχύει;


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2010)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με τον συμβουλάτορά σου. Το "εκ καρδίας" δεν έχει μόνο πρόβλημα το ότι είναι καθαρευουσιάνικο, αλλά και ότι σκοντάφτεις στην εκφορά των δύο κ. Γιαυτό και (νομίζω) ήδη η καθαρεύουσα λέει και "από καρδίας" (ήδη ο Βιζυηνός) ή βάζουν κάτι ανάμεσα "εκ βάθους καρδίας".

Το "από καρδιάς" το έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει τεχνίτες του λόγου, π.χ.: 
ενώ εμείς οι άλλοι διασκεδάζαμε από καρδιάς μας σα να βλέπαμε απλέρωτο θέατρο (Κοτζιούλας)
Και του χαμογελούσανε παραξενεμένες, το καληνύχτιζαν από καρδιάς, το ευχαριστούσανε (Δ. Γιάκος)
γελούσε από καρδιάς με τη σαστιμάρα (Ν. Νικολαΐδης ο Κύπριος)

Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ συχνότατα το "από καρδιάς", αλλά βλέπω ότι το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει, στο ιστολόγιό μου, και ο πολύ προσεκτικότερος από μένα Δρ. Μόσε, οπότε ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Το "από καρδίας" είναι καθαρευουσιάνικο, το "από την καρδιά μου" είναι εξίσου αποδεκτό βέβαια.

Το "από καρδιά" το βρίσκω κωμικό όπως κι εσύ. Αν θέλεις να αποφύγεις τη γενική, θα βάλεις "από την καρδιά μου", Αλλά σου συνιστώ να κρατήσεις το "από καρδιάς".


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2010)

Η πρόθεση από συντασσόταν στα αρχαία μόνο με γενική.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα το *εκ καρδίας* επειδή είναι πολύ καθαρευουσιάνικο (αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να έβαζα κάποιον άλλο να το χρησιμοποιεί). Και το _*από καρδιά*_ θα το έβαζα μόνο στο _πέθανε από καρδιά_ (και όμοια). Αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με καμιά από τις άλλες εκδοχές ανάλογα με τα ποια ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο ύφος:

*από καρδίας
από καρδιάς
από βάθους καρδίας* 
(*εκ βάθους καρδίας* — υπό προϋποθέσεις)
*από την καρδιά μου
με όλη μου την καρδιά
ολόκαρδα
ολόψυχα* (ουπς, ξέφυγα)

Το _από καρδιάς_ είναι πράγματι σύνταξη της αρχαίας (_από_ + γενική, π.χ. _από κτίσεως Ρώμης_) με τονισμό της δημοτικής. Το _από καρδίας_ δεν είναι μπάσταρδο. Από τα δύο βάζεις όποιο σου πάει καλύτερα, αφού και τα δύο είναι αποδεκτά. Αλλά ο πολύς κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί το μπάσταρδο και τα σύγχρονα λεξικά έχουν μόνο αυτό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, θα κρατήσω το "από καρδιάς" αφού δεν μοιάζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατί ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο κείμενό μου:
_"...δεν μοιραζόμασταν πια τους ατέρμονους διαλόγους, τις εμπιστευτικές εκμυστηρεύσεις, τις συζητήσεις από καρδιάς, όπως είχαμε κάνει πολλές φορές..."_


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Α, μάλιστα. Αυτό που οι πολιτικοί ονομάζουν «εγκάρδιες συνομιλίες». (Για να μη μας λείπει αυτή η καρδιά...)


----------

